# Independence Trad Shoot and Cookout



## jerry russell (May 4, 2017)

Here we go again!!!

July 8, 2017

Mark your calendars to attend the 2nd annual Bear Lake Independence Traditional Archery shoot and cookout in Dawsonville Georgia.  You DO NOT have to be an archer to attend but if you want to try it out we will have loaner bows.  There will be lots of other activities like camping, fishing, kayaking, water slide and GREAT food. 

There will be kids bows and games for the little ones. 

This will be a pot luck cookout so bring your favorite dish.  

We will have a 20-25 target 3-D course and we will have the Potty Shot like last year, for prizes.  

For fisherman we have a 6 acre pond with bass, bream and catfish.  

For those that want to camp, you can come on Friday and stay till Sunday.  

Remember the date of July 8.  Bring your kayaks, fishing gear, bows and lets have some fun!!!!


----------



## jerry russell (May 4, 2017)

Any questions can be answered by me or Al Chapman.


----------



## SELFBOW (May 4, 2017)

Was alot of fun last year!


----------



## jerry russell (May 4, 2017)

SELFBOW said:


> Was alot of fun last year!



I wonder if anyone can top your 100+ fish record from last year.


----------



## SELFBOW (May 5, 2017)

jerry russell said:


> I wonder if anyone can top your 100+ fish record from last year.



On the fly at that!


----------



## bilgerat (May 13, 2017)

where bouts in Dawsonville is this shin-dig gonna be happening? I wanna come.


----------



## hogdgz (May 17, 2017)

I may try and make this but no garuntees as we are buisy with with the crops.


----------



## Al33 (May 18, 2017)

hogdgz said:


> I may try and make this but no garuntees as we are buisy with with the crops.



I sure hope you do Chase, that would be great!!!  Besides, I haven't had a chance to hug your pretty bride yet.


----------



## jerry russell (May 21, 2017)

The address is:

524 Shamrock Lane, Dawsonville GA 30534

When you get of my road, go to the dead end. 

Folks please share this with your friends.  We will start getting a head count pretty soon.  It's going to be fun.


----------



## jerry russell (May 23, 2017)

Just a traffic note.  Hwy 136 just West of GA 400 will be shut down for bridge construction at the time of the shoot. If you are coming North on 400 or East on 53, just come through Dawsonville.   If you are coming South on 400, get over to Hwy 9 and then go West on 136.


----------



## jerry russell (Jun 17, 2017)

Just a bump to keep it on the radar.


----------



## nannywacker50 (Jun 18, 2017)

Me and my wife plan to attend the Jerry Russel shoot, July 8th. Do we need to contact anyone direct to attend? This will be our first time at this shoot.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 23, 2017)

No need to contact, just come and enjoy the fun.


----------



## Clipper (Jun 27, 2017)

Just noticed this was on July 8th and not the 4th.  I will plan to be there and maybe bring a grandson or granddaughter.


----------



## AnAvidArcher (Jun 30, 2017)

I am planning on going and will be doing some flintknapping if anyone is interested in breaking rock with me


----------



## Al33 (Jul 1, 2017)

AnAvidArcher said:


> I am planning on going and will be doing some flintknapping if anyone is interested in breaking rock with me



Good deal Seth!! Not sure if I will have time to bust rocks with ya but glad you are planning on joining us again.


----------



## Glenn (Jul 2, 2017)

I might be interested in stopping by and doing some shooting and photography if that's ok...?

Probably more photography of flint knapping and others shooting than me shooting.


----------



## jerry russell (Jul 3, 2017)

Got all the targets set and this is a good chance to hone your setups for bow season. It is set with hunting in mind with elevation changes and quartering shots.  Looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## Clipper (Jul 7, 2017)

Clipper said:


> Just noticed this was on July 8th and not the 4th.  I will plan to be there and maybe bring a grandson or granddaughter.



Probably won't make it after all.  My mom fell in the nursing home and broke her hip.  Her surgery will likely be Saturday.  Barrett, my grandson, and I were really looking forward to the shoot.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 7, 2017)

Glenn said:


> I might be interested in stopping by and doing some shooting and photography if that's ok...?
> 
> Probably more photography of flint knapping and others shooting than me shooting.



Yes sir. Be good to see you.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 7, 2017)

Clipper said:


> Probably won't make it after all.  My mom fell in the nursing home and broke her hip.  Her surgery will likely be Saturday.  Barrett, my grandson, and I were really looking forward to the shoot.



Oh man; sorry to hear that David.


----------



## pine nut (Jul 7, 2017)

Gonna try to show up for this one by myself I recon.  Haven't shot a bow since March NGT or was it Feb?  What can I bring to help out?  Ice?  Drinks?

Oh David I'm sorry about your mother will say a prayer for her and all.


----------



## Barebowyer (Jul 7, 2017)

Y'all have a blast!  I have to miss it again this year, as usual when I want to attend.  I must work a lot more than most....bummer!  This work thing is a real inconvenience!!  Be safe and have a blast!


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 8, 2017)

If anyone can get crickets for the kids.


----------



## AllAmerican (Jul 8, 2017)

Clipper said:


> Probably won't make it after all.  My mom fell in the nursing home and broke her hip.  Her surgery will likely be Saturday.  Barrett, my grandson, and I were really looking forward to the shoot.



Sorry to hear that, prayers for your mom sent from my house.


----------



## jerry russell (Jul 9, 2017)

It was a great event.  Thanks to all that came and brought the great dishes.  As best we could count we had 58-60 people attend.  We started early and we're still singing by the fire pit at 11:00 PM.  Great times as always.


----------



## pine nut (Jul 9, 2017)

I had a really good time!


----------

